# Luxating Patella SUCKS



## Jaxon (Dec 7, 2012)

:foxes15:
My little chi/jrt mix started limping the other day and then it went away I thought at first he had something in his paw or his nail split anyway later that night he went to jump on the bed and didn't make it when he feel I heard the most awful yelping from the pain he was in.. it stopped and he once again started walking on it. Yesterday morning I immediately took him to the vet and he told me he has a luxating patella. He gave me anti inflammatorys and tramadol for the pain. When he steps on it the wrong way and it pops out it hurts him other than that he seems fine. I went out last night and bought stairs for the bed(which is a chore trying to get him and my yorkie to use), alos carrying him up and down my stairs, I plan on getting some joint rescue for him, and putting him on a diet he is at least 3-4 pounds over weight. If this all doesn't work the vet told me he'll need surgery  if anyone has any suggestion I am will to try anything. I would prefer him NOT to have surgery but if I have to I will.
Thanks
Jaxon's mommy


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I think he should,only ger surgery if its a serious case of this. One day Dex went to the vet and they said he had it,but she also said it wasn't serious and it'll pop back in and that surgery isn't necessary because this breed always gets luxating patella from time to time but usually pops back in by itself. Sure enuff after a couple days it did go back in...saved money ^^ I know my dex is strong, he's fallen 5 feet before by accident and never had anythin serious happen to him


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico had to take the Tramadol after his surgery and it was a chore to get himto take it as it is a bitter pill...... I have him on Metacam now and it works quite well......


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 7, 2012)

I put the pills in a little piece of steak or cheese he gobbles it right up ... the problem is the pain he's in I feel soooooo bad when he steps on it the wrong way he yelps picks up his leg and eventually it goes back into place and he's fine... I guess i'll give it a few days and see if them meds help and try to keep him off it as much as I can... but he loves jumping up and down on the furniture and playing with his brother .
Jaxon is 5 how old was your dog when they told him he had it?


----------



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

I feel your pain! My girl is 7 and has had luxating patellas all her life and this week one started acting up..keeps popping out on her cuz she refuses to stop jumping but eventually it does goes back in. I called the vet and she gave me Metacam to have on hand when it does to pop out. I just hope she doesn't need the surgery eventually, she said its about $2k here! -Best wishes!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

